# Post your Bare Knuckle pics here



## caughtinamosh (Feb 16, 2009)

So, the aim of this thread is to get an exhaustive archive of all the Bare Knuckle cover options, especially those that aren't listed as stock on the website. 

If we can build up momentum, we might even be able to get this stickied.

Do not post any "repeat" pictures. By that I mean pictures where the options are the same as a previously posted one. Theoretically, there should only be one picture of a seven string Bare Knuckle pickup, as only one uncovered option is currently available .

I'll post mine when I get my seven string Miracle Man and Cold Sweat back.

James R


----------



## lobee (Feb 16, 2009)

Calibrated set of Alnico5 Warpigs in "battle-worn black"


----------



## yellowv (Feb 16, 2009)

lobee said:


> Calibrated set of Alnico5 Warpigs in "battle-worn black"




I have a Painkiller in battle worn black on the way. Hopefully Nick should have it today or tommorrow.

Here is the Cold Sweat in my Ibby. It is just white though.


----------



## Joeywilson (Feb 21, 2009)

man these pickups are all so sexy sounding/looking
sorry no pic, still waiting on my BKPs

but is there any explanation as to why there is only one option for 7 string pickups in term of covers? [that being none at all]


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 21, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> man these pickups are all so sexy sounding/looking
> sorry no pic, still waiting on my BKPs
> 
> but is there any explanation as to why there is only one option for 7 string pickups in term of covers? [that being none at all]



Simply put - there are no viably bought seven string humbucker covers. Tim at BK buys all the components in the UK where there are no mass produced covers. it sucks - especially the lack of "burnt chrome" option .


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 21, 2009)

a warpig 7 with a distressed cover would be killer, i'd have that in a heartbeat


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 21, 2009)

no-one really makes 7 string pickup covers...

if you ask tim though, i think he can chromify the bobbins and then distress them. at least he can do that to the plastic single coil covers.

if you get a hold of standard-size seymour duncan blackout plastic covers (can one get these things without getting a custom duncan passive with a cover, then yanking it off?), then you could easily have him do some trickery to it.

except for that though, you can get lots of different types of polepieces, and i'm sure he can do some things to make the bobbins look cool if you just ask him about it.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 21, 2009)

Nothing special here I'm afraid, just the black bobbins on my Painkillers


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 21, 2009)

Here are some I've snapped over the last 10 months or so:

7-string (most models)











7-string (Warpig)











Gold Nailbombs






8-string Cold Sweat






Some of the finish options (but not all)






Painkillers w/ custom camo finish:






Warpig w/ distressed






Cold Sweat in white






Crawlers in zebra






Another custom camo PK






Burnt Chrome Miracle Man






Nailbomb w/ black matte cover & optional black screws






Warpig w/ camo






... hope that helps.


----------



## Joeywilson (Feb 21, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Simply put - there are no viably bought seven string humbucker covers. Tim at BK buys all the components in the UK where there are no mass produced covers. it sucks - especially the lack of "burnt chrome" option .




hmmm that sucks
it'd probably be easy to make them yourself though


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 21, 2009)

it&#180;s not too easy to make really, you need the proper machinery for that. alternatively, you could cut two pickup covers up and meld them together somehow.

again, if there was a way to get a hold of plastic covers, like the ones on the duncan passive-sized blackout 7 string pickups, we&#180;d at least have a larger range of possibilities.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 21, 2009)

I've just had a thought - my Dad's Dad owns a business which deals with a mechanical and marine engineering - a lot of metalwork involved, and he has plenty of tools. Maybe, just maybe, he might be able to fashion some metal seven string covers...


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 21, 2009)

Double screw pole VHII, in cream/purple zebra:


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 21, 2009)

Purple !!! Sweet!!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 21, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Purple !!! Sweet!!!



Yeah, Tim got some purple bobbins for Steve Stevens' Rebel Yells. They're non-F-spaced only though.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Feb 21, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I've just had a thought - my Dad's Dad owns a business which deals with a mechanical and marine engineering - a lot of metalwork involved, and he has plenty of tools. Maybe, just maybe, he might be able to fashion some metal seven string covers...



They most definately have the tools, machinery and tradesmen to whip up something.

As soon the "lack of seven string pick-up covers" subject came up I was gonna suggest it


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 21, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> They most definately have the tools, machinery and tradesmen to whip up something.
> 
> As soon the "lack of seven string pick-up covers" subject came up I was gonna suggest it



Probably one of the stranger requests to E&M . Still, it'd be cool to have a few made, and sent off to Tim for chrome plating and distressing/burning/acid washing (if he'd do it, which he should, cause he's a cool bloke) .


----------



## Ramsay777 (Feb 21, 2009)

If I ever get any spare time at work or if I'm down at E&M's place with the faither - I may have a fuck around myself, I'll need to have a look at a pick-up cover though - which I don't have


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll be destroying the stock pickups in my ES335 soon enough. They physically NEED to go - they're absolute shit - so I should have a spare cover on hand before too long... .


----------



## yellowv (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is my distressed black PK


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2009)

Eight string Warpig calibrated set


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2009)

^ those are the alnico Warpig 8s btw, the ceramic ones have dual rows of the hex poles.


----------



## eegor (Feb 22, 2009)

Damn, those 8-string pickups look pretty sweet. I wonder if there'd be a possibility of getting one with a full metal cover.

Also, you never pm'd me back, Zim.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2009)

^
There's no covers available for either 7 or 8 string pickups.


----------



## eegor (Feb 22, 2009)

They should make them. I'd buy them (maybe).


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2009)

hey, how come those 8 string warpigs aren&#180;t all shiny-plastic-lookin&#180;?

i love it when they look a little rough and stuff


----------



## yellowv (Feb 22, 2009)

The 8 string pickups are available in different colors though. Nick told me they actually make them using two 6 string bobbins so they can make them in the colors they have available. If you look closely you can see a seam down the middle of the bobbins.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

yellowv said:


> The 8 string pickups are available in different colors though. Nick told me they actually make them using two 6 string bobbins so they can make them in the colors they have available. If you look closely you can see a seam down the middle of the bobbins.



Now THAT, I never knew .


----------



## Groff (Feb 22, 2009)

I really hope one day tim can find a way to get metal covers (EMG and regular sizes!). It would be awesome to have a matte black Nailbomb!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Groff said:


> I really hope one day tim can find a way to get metal covers (EMG and regular sizes!). It would be awesome to have a matte black Nailbomb!



Or a matte black <insert name of other contemporary BK humbucker> 

My personal favourite is burnt chrome, but matte black (without polepieces?) looks very br00tal and metuhlz.


----------



## Groff (Feb 22, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Or a matte black <insert name of other contemporary BK humbucker>



Smartass  You get my point


----------



## hairychris (Feb 23, 2009)

yellowv said:


> The 8 string pickups are available in different colors though. Nick told me they actually make them using two 6 string bobbins so they can make them in the colors they have available. If you look closely you can see a seam down the middle of the bobbins.



Ooooh. I can see myself getting a checkerboard 8 string pickup, then, if I keep my Agile and swap the pickups out....


----------



## yellowv (Feb 23, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Ooooh. I can see myself getting a checkerboard 8 string pickup, then, if I keep my Agile and swap the pickups out....



I didn't say they would do crazy shit. Just the normal colors their 6 string pickups come in. Like white and white/black or black/creme zebra.


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 23, 2009)

Nailbombs in black cover with gold poles!


----------



## yellowv (Feb 23, 2009)

Those look cool.


----------



## lobee (Feb 23, 2009)

yellowv said:


> I didn't say they would do crazy shit. Just the normal colors their 6 string pickups come in. Like white and white/black or black/creme zebra.


I think he meant something like this but in 8 string form(excuse the crap mspaint skills):


----------



## yellowv (Feb 23, 2009)

lobee said:


> I think he meant something like this but in 8 string form(excuse the crap mspaint skills):



Yeah thats what I figured. I don't know if Tim would do it, but it couldn't hurt to ask. I mean it wouldn't be any harder to do, so maybe.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 25, 2009)

i&#180;m wondering what we&#180;d have to do to get some manufacturers cookin&#180; on 7 and 8 string metal covers...

someone could also just cut and meld 6 string covers to make 7 and 8 string ones


----------



## hairychris (Feb 25, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Yeah thats what I figured. I don't know if Tim would do it, but it couldn't hurt to ask. I mean it wouldn't be any harder to do, so maybe.



No, I meant crazy shit. If the bobbins are 2 parts glued together then that opens up a variety of possibilities, especially if they're done to order.

Tim always responds to e-mails and he can only say 'No'! 

Lobee, I can't see whatever you posted. Sorry!


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 28, 2009)

No pic really, but i'll get a pair of warpigs when my zebratop'd custom arrives 

On the cover note, why not wooden covers? that's what i'm doing for my 7 and 8 strings when i get em. Don't be confused, i didn't say wooden bobbin toppers, i meant like the PAF covers, but wooden


----------



## yellowv (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## shredder0609 (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone have a warpig in a Caparison TAT?? PM please w/ any info!!!


----------



## chips400 (Oct 27, 2009)

I know that this thread is kinda old but can the sevenstrings be orderd with the covers?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 27, 2009)

chips400 said:


> I know that this thread is kinda old but can the sevenstrings be orderd with the covers?


 
Currently, they cannot. Although, I seem to remember that Nick/zimbloth (who is a dealer) hinted at it in a few threads. There may be hope yet.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 27, 2009)

chips400 said:


> I know that this thread is kinda old but can the sevenstrings be orderd with the covers?





caughtinamosh said:


> Currently, they cannot. Although, I seem to remember that Nick/zimbloth (who is a dealer) hinted at it in a few threads. There may be hope yet.



They're working on it, but nothing definitive yet. Believe me you guys will be the first to know when/if 7-string covers/colors/single coils become available.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 27, 2009)

This would be awesome. Burnt Chrome 7s would look sweet.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 27, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> This would be awesome. Burnt Chrome 7s would look sweet.


 
They would.  I think that I'd opt for plain black covers for my purple RG7 though. It'd really fit the aesthetic.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 28, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> They would.  I think that I'd opt for plain black covers for my purple RG7 though. It'd really fit the aesthetic.



There likely will be some of the classic BKP covers, but also some new ones specifically for the 7-strings. More info soon I promise, we're on it


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 28, 2009)

i really dont like exposed coil ups. i love the covered look. i cant wait.


----------

